# TODAY ON RO!



## Phinnsmommy (Feb 12, 2008)

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO!

*
What annoying habbits do your bunnies have that you secretly love? What an interesting topic!

:hearts::duel






*VIBES/PRAYERS/GOOD THOUGHTS:*


Vibes to *chinmom*'s new additon Sophie who has severe malocclusion! She may have to get her front teeth removed.

:hug1



Send good luck vibes to *XxMontanaxX* and Macey, who had blood in her litterbox. We hope it's nothing serious .

:hugsquish:



~~~~~~



[/align]


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 12, 2008)

Since no one else has noticed yet and I am impatient :waiting:....


Congrats to *Alicia (JadeIcing)* on hitting her 7,000 post mark :shock2:!



Alicia talks too much . It's even tough to get a word in on the phone with her sometimes!
:laugh:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 12, 2008)

LOL! Thanks for noticing. I always forget to look at those!


CONGRATS Ms. Talksalot!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 12, 2008)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Since no one else has noticed yet and I am impatient :waiting:....
> 
> 
> Congrats to *Alicia (JadeIcing)* on hitting her 7,000 post mark :shock2:!
> ...




All I have to say is 4pm my time I will get you! Expect a call.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 12, 2008)

If you haven't done so yet, jump on the bandwagon to help Midwest Rabbit get a shelter makeover:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=32831&forum_id=7

Midwest is moving up FAST in the rankings thanks to the hard work of RO members.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 12, 2008)

Congrats, Alicia!:bunnydance:

I'd love to have that many posts! :wiggle


----------



## LadyBug (Feb 12, 2008)

i'm baaack! now i get to pester everybody again!:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:inkbouce:inkbouce:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 13, 2008)

Ali? Here's what I have to say to your 7000th post :biggrin2:. Haha.


----------

